# 码数 / 数码



## yuechu

[Moderator's Note: Split from this thread]


SuperXW said:


> 想要什么款式/码数可以帮您找。


Sorry for this late reply, but I was wondering, are 码数 and 数码 the same thing? (数 is pronounced shù in both words, right?)
Thanks!


----------



## Ghabi

Why do you think so? Where did you hear that? I'm sure you know 码数 (=尺码 ) is "size" and 数码 is "digital".


----------



## yuechu

Oh, it's clear now. Thanks, Ghabi! 
码数 wasn't in the dictionary I checked
数码 also has the definition of "number" so I thought it might work in the context of size as well


----------



## Ghabi

Ah, I see. Sorry, I didn't know 数码 is defined this way in dictionaries. I am not aware of this usage. I only know it as a neologism for "digital" as in digital camera.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Analysing every character of a word is often helpful to understand the word.

数，number 
码，numeral number 
digit →digital, number 

So basically 
数码＝digital ≠码数
数码＝码数＝number


----------



## SuperXW

Analysing every character is OFTEN helpful, but I don't think it helps to understand these two. It only makes things more complicate. To be honest, I don't even know what you are talking about this time...


----------



## T.D

In my opinion, 码数 is not technically a word, it is the combination of 尺码 and 数字. 
Therefore, 码数=the number of your size


----------



## Skatinginbc

數碼 numerical code
碼數 code number (for size)

「數」常用於計算 (e.g., 算數，算化合物的「價數」).
「碼」常用於定位 (e.g., 定碼，定產品的「價碼」；「數碼」的碼 = 「數位」的位).

「數碼」是一種 (數字構成的)「碼」(code)，可用於定位 (for reference or identification; e.g., 漢字數碼).
「碼數」是一種 (尺碼的、某標準單位的)「數」(number), 可用於計算 (for calculation or counting; e.g., 平均碼數).


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> Analysing every character is OFTEN helpful, but I don't think it helps to understand these two. It only makes things more complicate. To be honest, I don't even know what you are talking about this time...


I just wanted to say that 数 and 码 and digit/digital meant the same. They have same original and extended meanings.


----------



## Skatinginbc

我覺得「碼」(從石，馬聲) 的原意與「石」有關，譬如「碼頭」的「碼」(石垛)。  船繫於「碼」以定其位 (也就是我之前提過的「定位」概念).


----------



## yuechu

Thank, everyone, for the additional information!


----------



## Skatinginbc

一檔事的「檔」(用來固定或分隔的木條), 一樁事的「樁」(木樁)，一碼事的「碼」(石垛), 都可用來固定物件 (e.g., 拴馬於樁，繫舟於碼).


yuechu said:


> 数码 also has the definition of "number"


覺得譯成 number 的「碼」, 是「目」的概念 (《漢典·目》名稱, e.g., 數目、名目).
《國語辭典·數碼》 計數的數字。
「碼」是「名」, 是「字」, 是名號、字號、稱號、編號、 電話號碼的「號」, 不是「量」.

地球存油數量遽減 
地球存油數目遽減 
地球存油數碼遽減 

A: 這次進貨的數碼多少？
B: 一八四零七 ==> 無衡量單位(unit of measurement).  即使隱含單位, 亦須已知, 大家心知肚明，故可不用多說.

A: 這次進貨的數量多少？
B: 18,407 公斤. ==> 須加單位.


----------



## tony first

码数=码的数字，number of size ( clothes, shoes,  etc.  )
数码，data or digital.


----------



## guest68752

Yes, the "数" is in the same tone in both of these two cases.

I may hold that we usually use "数码", for reference to digital appliances or other products.
And "码数" may be considered as a combinaton of “码”(sizes, measures) and “数”(refering to the scale of sizes),
that may, in some situations, be substituted by "尺码".

That's just all what I've thought out yet, you may refer to certain corpus for help.


----------



## LeonTheZealous

简体中文基本上没听过“码数”这种说法，类似的说法有“尺码”，“尺寸”，“号“（鞋子是多大号的？）


----------



## bingocb

Ghabi said:


> Why do you think so? Where did you hear that? I'm sure you know 码数 (=尺码 ) is "size" and 数码 is "digital".


----------



## SuperXW

LeonTheZealous said:


> 简体中文基本上没听过“码数”这种说法，类似的说法有“尺码”，“尺寸”，“号“（鞋子是多大号的？）


是的，所以yuechu的字典没有收录。


----------



## guest68752

LeonTheZealous said:


> 简体中文基本上没听过“码数”这种说法，类似的说法有“尺码”，“尺寸”，“号“（鞋子是多大号的？）


要说没有也没办法，很多字典里都没有的，但不代表不能讨论，也可能有人在用，是吧。


----------

